# Yay. So happy



## smurff

Hi, for the last 3 months my daughter has been going through appointments and tons of forms and meetings to get her EHCP plan. She passed stage 1 a few months ago and was going for stage 2. The government have cut this funding so it's quite hard to get now. EHCP is a legal document which means no matter where she goes school she will legally be intiitled to extra funding to help her and she'll be able to access special needs help. She will have this document all her life now. 
We are desperate to get her into a ARB unit in a school near us but she wouldn't be considered until she passed stage 2. I had a call Friday to say she passed stage 2 and she has her EHCP!!!!. I can't stop crying I'm so happy, it's been a long hard 3 months and we finally got it. She is now being considered for the ARB unit. There is one place left and my daughter another child going for it, but I have been told my daughters needs are more suited to the ARB. I have everything crossed she gets this place. We have wanted this place for 6 months. Should hear in the next few weeks. Gonna be a nervous wait :wacko:


----------



## sethsmummy

what fantastic news! wel done hun <3


----------



## dannycarr

Congratulations.


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck for getting the place :)


----------



## lusterleaf

congrats!


----------

